# Sams 12 week program



## SamJ (Mar 15, 2004)

I think this is a wonderful site, and I'd like to keep a journal here, so I have somewhere to track my progress. 

I am 32, I've not officially weighed myself, or had my bf measured 

I have been bodybuilding for 5 years, but the previous 18 months I haven't been very serious at all. I now have quite a bit of body fat to lose. I started working out a week ago, but would like to put my entries here. 

4 months ago I had a hernia operation, I wanted to get my health back on track in a hurry, and went too heavy with my squats.. I am recovered now. I plan to build up my strength beginning with light weights, high reps,
I'm 5'4, probably around 135lb, but that's just a guess. 

I'd just like to add my last weeks work, because i'm on a pretty serious 12 week program, to try and get back into shape, and the past week has been important in this journey. 

My goal is to build muscle, and lose body fat

March 8th 

Meal 1 4 egg whites, 1 yolk .5 cup oats protein powder 
Meal 2 Protein shake, oat milk, 100g natural yogurt 
Meal 3 brown rice, chicken, spinach, peas, broccoli 
Meal 4 " " " 
Meal 6 100g tuna 2 rice cakes 
Meal 7 Protein shake/water 

Protein 175g/ Carb 134g/ fat 26g 

Cardio: 25m run 

Stretching: 15m 

CHEST/ABS 

flat bench press 
Dumbbell pullovers 
Dips 
Push ups 

ABS 

crunches 
__________________________________________ 

Tuesday March 9th 

2nd day 

m1 4 egg whites, 1/2 cup oats 

M2 protein shake, soy milk, 50g natural yogurt 

M3 brown rice, chicken, spinach 

M4 100g tuna, 2 rice cakes 

M5 brown rice, chicken, spinach 

M6 protein shake/water 

Protein 148g / Carb 165g / Fat 23g Calories: 1478 

Cardio: 45 minute run 
Stretching: 15 minute 

BACK / LOWER BACK 

bent over barbell rows 12 reps 4 set 
T bar rows 12 reps 4 set 
goodmornings 12 reps 4 set 
hyper extension 20 reps 4 set 

ABS 

crunches 25 reps 5 set 

*feeling strong today...staying focused* 
_________________________________________ 

Wednesday March 10th 

day 3 

M1 2 rice cakes, muscles 
M2 100g turkey 
M3 Brown rice, chicken 
M4 protein shake, soy milk 
M5 browon rice, chicken 
M6 protein shake, water 

P 141g / C 123g / F 18g calories: 1261 

Cardio: morning 25m run... evening 30m run 

BI / TRI 

dumbell curls 12 reps 4 set 
EZ bar curls 12 reps 4 sets 
hammer curls 8 reps 4 sets 
tricep extensions 12 reps 4 sets 
kickbacks 12 reps 4 sets 

ABS 

reverse crunches 25 reps 4 sets 

*feeling good, staying focused* 
________________________________________ 

Thursday March 11th 

Day 4 

M1 protein shake, soy milk 
M2 brown rice, spinach, chicken 
M3 3 egg whites 
M4 brown rice, spinach, chicken 
M5 3 egg whites 
M6 protein shake, soy milk 
M7 3 egg whites 
M8 protein shake, water 

P 177g / C 138g / F 23g Calories: 1496 

Cardio: 25m uphill / downhill run 
10m skipping 

Stretching: 10m 

SHOULDERS/TRAPS 

dumbell press 12 reps 5 sets 
bent over, rear lat 12 reps 5 sets 
lying side, laterals 12 reps 5 sets 
barbell shrugs 12 reps 5 sets 
upright rows 12 reps 4 sets 

ABS 

crunches 25 reps 5 sets 
bicyclie 25 reps 5 sets 
__________________________________________ 
Friday March 12 

Day 5 

M1 3 egg whites, protein shake, .5 cup oats, soy milk 
M2 turkey breast 
M3 salmon, green beans, spinach 
M4 protein shake, soy milk, yogurt, strawberries 
M5 fish, green beans, spinach 
M5 turkey breast 

*2 fat free pudding* 

P 228g / C 82g / F 30g calories: 1534 

Cardio: 30m run uphill / downhill 

LEGS 

Leg extensions 20 reps 5 sets 
Leg curls 20 reps 5 sets 
lunges 15 reps 7 sets 
calf raise 25 reps 4 sets 

ABS 

bicycle 25 reps 3 sets (bit sore from day before so i quit) 

*tomorrow is my off day, I am usually worn out after a leg day* 
*i'm working on my carbs, its hard on my psyche to cut them, i need to wean myself off, my job is mentally demanding* 
*im feeling proud i've stuck it out 5 day's, only real slip up was 2 fat free puddings* 
_____________________________________________ 

I've used my day off to stretch, and relax, and get used to less carbs. 
My calves, hams, quads, glutes hurt, feels good, job well done. 
Feeling strong! a little impatient to see more physical changes, . 
My abs are starting to tighten up, I like that feeling, coming back to life! 

Saturday March 13 

Day 6 

M1 1/2 protein bar, protein shake / soy milk, natural yogurt, strawberries 
M2 100g tuna, 2 rice cakes 
M3 1/4 melon 
M4 110g chicken, spinach 
M5 110g chicken, string beans 
M6 protein shake / water 

P 176g / C 96g / F 28g Calories: 1336 

Stretching: 30m 

REST & GROW 
__________________________________________ 

Sunday March 14 

Day 7 ... end of week 1 yesssssss!!! 

M1 protein shake, natural yogurt, soy milk, 50g strawberries 
M2 8 egg whites 
M3 shellfish, 1 cup beans 
M4 salmon 1 cup beans 
M5 chicken 
M6 protein shake / water 

P 181g / C 46g / F 22g calories: 1122 

REST & GROW 

*i've been drinking 3.5 - 4 litres water a day, i'm happy i've been doing that, drinking enough water was one of my weaknesses, i've also been taking all my supps happy about that too, i got so sick of swallowing pills i developed a gag reflex. Haven't noticed any real changes this past week, bit more mental clarity, end of the day is difficult. I'm thinning out around my face and shoulders first. Still feeling strong and focused, i've been going to bed early, this week lots of rest, and that concludes my first week* 

forgot to mention, I've been getting a lot out of ranidae's signature "suffer the pain of discipline now, or the pain of regret later" I think that's an excellent way to look at it. 
_________________________________________ 

Monday March 15th 

Week 2 

M1 4 egg whites, protein shake, natural yogurt, soy milk 
M2 brown rice, chicken, mushrooms, broccoli, garlic, olive oil 
M3 brown rice, chicken, mushrooms, broccoli, garlic, olive oil 
M4 protein shake / water 
M5 salmon, green beans 
M6 protein shake / water 

P 170g / C 87g / F 21g calories: 1234 

Cardio: 40minute run 



CHEST: 

bench press 12 reps 4 sets 
Incline DB press 12 reps 4 sets 
Dips 12 reps 4 sets 

TRICEPS: 

Tricep press 12 reps 4 sets 
DB kickbacks 12, 10, 8, 6 

ABS: 

bicycle 25 reps 4 sets 
crunches 25 reps 4 sets 

I welcome your comments,  thank you for reading..


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

The very first thing I need to ask........................Are you male or female?

I do have a very good reason for asking this.  If your female, then I can understand your dieting even though I think your cals are low even for a female.  If your male..........WTF are you cutting for?


----------



## SamJ (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh so sorry!  I didn't think..  I am female..
I agree, my calories are very low, I know there's no fast way to the finish line, but i'm sure as hell trying..  I'm going along with the way I feel, if i'm too depleted, have absolutely no energy, I get some carbs in...

I really appreciate your input, i'm very open to hear what you think still..  Thank you for your response.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Tuesday March 16th 

Week 2 

M1 steak, green beans 
M2 protein shake, natural yogurt, soy milk 
M3 steak, mushroom, garlic, olive oil 
M4 2 egg whites, melon 
M5 protein shake, soy milk 
M6 2 egg white, tuna, 2 rice cakes 

P 202g / C 61g / F 24g Calories: 1276 

Cardio: 40 m run 

LEGS: 

leg extension 20 reps 5 sets 
Leg curls 20 reps 5 sets 
squats 15 reps 4 sets 
Standing calf raise 25 reps 3 sets

I'm very tired today, getting an early night.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

well if she only weight like 110 then thats enough cals for a cut


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

Well she doesn't weigh 110.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Where should my calories be?  I can only wish i weighed 110lb  at my best, i'm 115lb -120lb


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

if your 135 you should be consuming 1485-1620 calories per day for FAT LOSS!  
otherwise you are going to risk throwing your body into starvation mode and actaully hindering progress by forcing your body to hold onto fat! 
I would suggest add in more healthy fats to begin with to bring your calorie intake up. 
id also drop the soy milk and rice cakes and opt for brown rice, oatmeal, sweet potatoes, apples or berries, beans/legumes, bran cereal.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Thank you for the feedback  

I am on day 10 of my program, and not feeling like i'm losing at the rate I should be, you've helped me to understand why.

I have also noticed i've been getting a few patches of dry skin, adding more fats, will definately help solve that problem.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

your welcome! that is probably the reason why - for both issues! 
Best of luck and keep you journal updated reguarly, Ill be checking!


----------



## SamJ (Mar 17, 2004)

Wednesday March 17 

Week 2 

M1 chicken, beans 
M2 protein shake, soy milk, natural yogurt 
M3 200g tuna 
M4 chicken, brown rice, beans 
M5 chicken, brown rice, beans 
M6 chicken, bbq sauce 
M7 cheese twists, colored popcorn, cotton candy 



REST DAY


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SamJ *_
> Wednesday March 17
> 
> Week 2
> ...


#7 is a meal?


----------



## SamJ (Mar 17, 2004)

well  #7 isn't a good meal, but I need to be held accountable when I cheat...

I'm having a bit of a struggle today, fighting the yummy food demons.. Once I get a taste of sugar, isn't relentless  lol... so far so good..  

Thanx for checking in on me..


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh, I didn't realize that you had already had this meal. I thought you were preplanning it or something. Duh, Australia. lol


----------



## SamJ (Mar 17, 2004)

Week 2 

M1 4 egg whites, protein shake, soy milk, natural fat free yogurt 
M2 Steak, salad 
M3 100g tuna, cucumber 
M4 100g tuna, cucumber 
M5 steak, salad 
M6 proteinshake/water 

P 205g / C 92g / F 32g Calories: 1559 

Cardio: 10m skipping 

BACK: 

Bent over barbell rows 12 reps 4 sets 
T bar rows 12 reps 4 sets 
Deadlifts 12 reps 4 sets 
Hyper extensions 12 reps 4 sets 

ABS: 

bicycle 25 reps 4 sets 
crunches 25 reps 4 sets 

*an emotionally challenging day for no particular reason, , will I work out? no, I don't think I should when I feel like crap, yes, I need to perservere, no, I need to rest, recharge, damn mind blowing.. dancing in the dark... need an early night!!! not every day's a good day... *


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Much better, but where are the carbs and efa's?


----------



## SamJ (Mar 19, 2004)

Friday March 19

Week 2  

M1  .5 cup oats,  steak
M2  protein shake, soy milk, natural low fat yogurt
M3   2 bacon, 2 eggs, 4 slices swiss cheese
M4    protein shake, soy milk, banana
M5    chicken breast
M6    chicken breast
M7   protein shake / water

P 251g / C 127g / F 85g              Calories:  2304

Stretching:  15m

Cardio:   45 minutes skipping,  15 minutes boxing



SHOULDERS/TRAPS:

military press   12 @10kg  10 @12.5kg  8@15kg   10@12.5kg    12 @ 10kg
rear lat raise    12 @5kg  12 @7.5kg  12 @7.5kg 12 @5kg
dumbell press   7.5kg   12 reps    3 sets
dumbell shrugs   7.5kg    12 reps   4 sets
barbell shrugs    10kg   12 reps   4 sets

ABS:

twisting crunches    25 reps   5 sets
crunches        25 reps    5 sets
side crunches    100 each side

*felt much better today, a lot of food, wont hurt to shake my system up a bit,  i'm feeling strong*  


__________________________________

It looks like, I didn't include the peanuts I ate, I don' tknow if this will work, but this is the link to fitday  march 18

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/DayFoodsTab.asp


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SamJ *_
> Friday March 19
> 
> Week 2
> ...




Im glad that you felt better today eating more than normal, however you should have ate more carbs vs. fats/protein. 
some more suggestions: 
- what kind of steak in meal 1? for instance was it inside round, top sirloin, etc. 
- meal 3 sucks! plain and simple. TOO many bad fats. drop the bacon and cheese, eat only 1 egg yolk, add in more egg whites and get in some veggies too! add in some brown rice or a sweet potato or oats. 
- when do you workout? I would switch the banana for a less sugary fruit such as apple or pear, grapefruit or berries. 
- meal 5 and 6 both need some fiberous veggies added to it!! this is a must!! 
- I dont see ANY healthy fats in your diet whatsover!! 
olive oil, hempseed oil, flax oil, fatty fish and/or fish oil caps, natural peanut butter, nuts/seeds in moderation. 
-is that protein shake right before bed? how far before was meal 6? Id cut that out and space your meals a bit more so that your last meal is about an hour before bed. your protein intake is too high.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi atherjen,  thanx for stopping by and helping me

I probably don't feel as good as I can feel when my diets working for me,  but i did feel better than the previous day's when i cut my carbs in a desperate attempt to get in shape faster..

I know that's not going to work..  

my diets been more 'off track' past few day's, i've been wanting to increase my fat intake  M3 wasn't the way.. but my hair has become brittle, and my skin dry,  got into a little panic... 

I had the banana in a post workout shake

I take flaxseed caps,  but that's about it.. im trying to include more nuts..

I have been taking that final protein shake with water, about an hour before bed.. or approximately the length of a movie before bed.

I'll keep trying, i really want to succeed...  thank you for your input, I will try to apply the information as best I can..

Saturday March 20th 

Week 2 

M1 Protein shake / water .5 cup oats 
M2 handful nuts, 6 egg whites 1 red apple 
M3 handful nuts 
M4 6 oz tuna, 1 cup green beans 
M5 5 oz chicken, 1 egg white, 1 cup lettuce 
M6 Protein shake / water 

P 205g / C 143g / F 60g Calories: 1918 


Stretching: 15m 

REST & GROW 

*I had my carbs and fats up way too high today, . I had a rollercoaster day today, happy and restless*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

I really dont see 143g carbs there...  
Id suggest droping the nuts maybe since those can easily lead to be overeaten.. and they are so calorie dense.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 21, 2004)

I really don't see that many carbs there either.. got me wondering how accurate fitday is,  or wether im filling in my log too late in the evening and leaving things out.. i don't thin ki am..
looking over it again,  .5 cup oats, is not that many carbs.. I think i'll pay attention to counting nutrient values, from packet labels as well..

I didn't log anything for 
Sunday March 21..  My husband bought me a puppy, and the whole day turned into a cheat day, no logging of meals..  
I'm now in week 3 of my 12 week program.. and i'm going to work really hard on my nutrition..  I seem to have understood my training, i just have to keep working at mastering my nutrition.

I really appreciate you checking in on me, i'm  getting a lot of info from your advice.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Sam you might want to write your food down in a journal right after or right before you eat it.  Maybe keep a little note pad to jot down what you have during the day, then trans. into your fitday one.

Nutrition is something I odn't think we ever truly master.  We have to learn from it and adjust accordingly.  

Oh..what kind of nuts are you eatting when you have them?  Almonds, cashews? 1/2 c with two meals will keep your skin from drying out if you like having nuts.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 22, 2004)

i now fill out a food log, and try to keep it with me all day.. 

Sunday March 21 

I had a complete rest from everything...

Monday March 22nd

Week 3

Monday 22nd March 

Week 3 

M1 protein shake, natural yogurt, soy milk 
M2 brown rice, olive oil, green beans, chicken 
M3 brown rice, olive oil, green beans, chicken 
M4 6 egg whites, 1 yolk 
M5 60z lean ground turkey, green beans 

P 110g / C 82g / F 55g Calories: 1268 

Cardio: none 
Stretching: none 

CHEST: 

bench press 12 reps 4 sets 
dumbbell fly's 12 reps 4 sets 
dips 12 reps 4 sets 
dumbbell pullovers 12 reps 4 sets 
tricep dumbbell press 12, 10, 8, 6 
kickbacks 12, 10, 8, 6

I thought i did a fantastic job, until i measured it all at the end of the day,  my protein is way too low..  i'll keep trying to get better..

Thanx for keeping watch


----------



## SamJ (Mar 23, 2004)

Tuesday March 23rd

Week 3

I didn't log any meals today, to be honest, I didn't eat very well, 

am  I had sweet potato fries, done in olive oil

pm, I got focused again, and did my legs in 30m

and my food got so much better toward the end of the day..




LEGS:

squats   20 reps     5 sets
Lunges   20 reps    4 sets
wide stance squats     20 reps   4 sets


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

WOrkouts look good. 
diets not bad, need a lil more protein as you said!  a few more carbs wouldnt hurt either.. your calories are too low!


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2004)

I feel better, with higher calories, think i still need to work on the carbs and fats.. a bit high.. I dont feel lke they are high, I use fitday, and i can't find there, boiled chicken,  or it say's there's a lot of fat in it, i thought i was boiling all the fat out.. 

Wednesday March 24th

Week 3

M1  protein shake, soy milk, yogurt, oats
M2  brown rice, olive oil, chicken
M3  cashews
M4  brown rice, olive oil, chicken
M5  6 egg whites

P  148g / C 112g / F 48g   Calories:  1448

REST & GROW

* my legs & glutes are so sore today *  

___________________________________________

Thursday March 25th

Week 3

M1  oats walnuts, protein shake, soy milk, yogurt
M2  liver pate,  rice crackers
M3  brown rice, chicken, olive oil
M4  5 egg whites
M5  salmon, green beans

P  181g / C 185g / F 66g        Calories:  1476

*no workout today*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

looks better! you could always add in a few more veggies too 

as for the boiled chicken- I just measure before cooked, raw. 
if it boiled chicken breast its very low in fat anyways, no need to boil it.


----------

